# Gentoo on MacBook Pro 9.2 (13' non-retina mid 2012)

## hulk_

Hello and congrats for this wonderful OS.

I had a dell laptop and I got addicted to Gentoo once I installed and configured it. However, now, I also have an MBP 9,2 laptop and - since I love Gentoo - I would like to install it here as well since the MBP's hardware & feeling is awesome.

I haven't installed or configured anything yet, but I have 2 questions:

1. Has anyone ever done this? I guess yes, but I'm what im really wondering about is the temperatures that the processor reaches during emerging with -j4 (that's what I thought i'd use)

2. Does anyone have any information or resource to share in order to resize and configure my fully encrypted with FV2 hard disk in order to install another OS next to it? Will the decryption of the HDD trigger before boot mgr or should it just be decrypted, resized, and encrypted again?

thanks!

----------

## mreff555

 *hulk_ wrote:*   

> Hello and congrats for this wonderful OS.
> 
> I had a dell laptop and I got addicted to Gentoo once I installed and configured it. However, now, I also have an MBP 9,2 laptop and - since I love Gentoo - I would like to install it here as well since the MBP's hardware & feeling is awesome.
> 
> I haven't installed or configured anything yet, but I have 2 questions:
> ...

 

1. Intel processors use frequency scaling. Overheating shouldn't be an issue.

2. I know very little about hard drive encryption, but if the entire drive is encrypted, how would you decrypt it without another drive with a bootloader and decryption software present? I've only encrypted my home directory, which of course decrypts after boot.

If you manage to get Gentoo on a Mac. Please share your results. I plan on doing the same at some point.

----------

## hulk_

1. Regarding overheating: I am testing it through a VM where I've given gentoo all four cores with -j4 and the temps that I see when emerging big packages (like xorg) are around ~90C and ~100C. I think that these are the temperatures that I would see at a native installation.

2. Since FV2 Full disk encr is a bit blurry for me, that's why I asked. For example, if the decryption of the HD occurs before the boot loader loading then why shouldn't it work?

Apart from these two issues I can't imagine anything else that might go wrong - in terms of losing all my data, formatting.

I've found several guides throughout the Internet, and I think this might prove to be the most helpful:

http://ck.kennt-wayne.de/2012/jun/gentoo-linux-on-the-macbook-pro-82-late-2011

Also this one (http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1643) summarizes the stuff you need to do pretty well, despite it being for mint

I will get back to that when I make up my mind on whether I 'll do it or not.

----------

